# Need help in a project for Roll20



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Alright so, I' starting up a Warhammer Fantasy RP in the coming months and curious if anyone would like to help? what I'm seeing:

Models from top view

is possible standard color schemes nothing special(Empire State Troops I have covered for Handgunners and Swordsmen and Cannon, Black Orcs.

Orc Boyz(if anyone has any) would love to see with not only dual weapons, but Choppa and shield too.

I'm going to release a series of packs, on Roll20 for free.

and would prefer for the darker units use a sheet of white paper, or try to keep them dark but not too dark.

again, any help would be appreciated.


----------

